# Growing Your Seeds To Marijuana



## kushman (Jan 29, 2008)

To grow and cultivate your seeds you need a grow light and miracle grow for the best way and fastest way to raise marijuana crops!
When using lights remember that it should be near the soil but DIRECTLY on the soil.This will prevent damage to your plants and results starting with weeks later mature leaves which will soon spring into buds:hubba: When there are buds grown after the maturation of the seeds you can CAREFULLY strip the buds from the plant to cure or if hydro-grown hang to dry.Yes the growing of marijuana seeds to plants is hard work but the best marijuana farmers have the best weed and spent countless hours growing cannabis to achieve this! 

I hope this was helpful in any way. i wish the best of luck to all growers of the potent marijuana crop!


----------



## dmack (Feb 1, 2008)

:holysheep:


----------



## benamucc (Feb 1, 2008)

What a revelation!!  I just burried my CFL's about 2 inches after reading this. Half for the roots half for the plant.  I'm convinced it will produce immediate results... :rofl:  If I transplant into MG soil should I use the nutes at full strength before I strip the buds??   Also, how do I know if I'm hydro grown or not?   I use water...


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Feb 2, 2008)

hmmm


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 3, 2008)

Riiight...


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Feb 3, 2008)

kushman said:
			
		

> To grow and cultivate your seeds you need a grow light and miracle grow for the best way and fastest way to raise marijuana crops!
> When using lights remember that it should be near the soil but DIRECTLY on the soil.This will prevent damage to your plants and results starting with weeks later mature leaves which will soon spring into buds:hubba: When there are buds grown after the maturation of the seeds you can CAREFULLY strip the buds from the plant to cure or if hydro-grown hang to dry.Yes the growing of marijuana seeds to plants is hard work but the best marijuana farmers have the best weed and spent countless hours growing cannabis to achieve this!
> 
> I hope this was helpful in any way. i wish the best of luck to all growers of the potent marijuana crop!


Yes Kush,
:holysheep:   Tell  me more cause I'm interseted in this heer marijauna type stuff,... Is it OK to smoke or  just hte stuff you get fron real growres? Does the lihgt have to be on all the tmie? Dtrectly, dies i tuoch the seed?Is my 100watter enough? Tell me more as I want to learned all about this tpye of grwoing stuff....becuase U wnat to smoke smoe of thta wakcy stuff as 'm disabilattatted...go you blese it as its a miaricke or just bkpi and smkoe it, I c the dentsit tomorra adn get my new tooth.!!! Plaese help me cause I nede it. Thnaks. Anyone esle?
PS Can i get seds from birdsede or do I ahve to go to Holllaland? Thx agian


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Feb 3, 2008)

kushman said:
			
		

> To grow and cultivate your seeds you need a grow light and miracle grow for the best way and fastest way to raise marijuana crops!
> When using lights remember that it should be near the soil but DIRECTLY on the soil.This will prevent damage to your plants and results starting with weeks later mature leaves which will soon spring into buds:hubba: When there are buds grown after the maturation of the seeds you can CAREFULLY strip the buds from the plant to cure or if hydro-grown hang to dry.Yes the growing of marijuana seeds to plants is hard work but the best marijuana farmers have the best weed and spent countless hours growing cannabis to achieve this!
> 
> I hope this was helpful in any way. i wish the best of luck to all growers of the potent marijuana crop!


 
SP. MR. KUSHmAN,
  I almsot froget, may Good blese. Is it KO to put heroine in with it? I nede pian releeff though moist cant tell as Im smartter than my freinds.


----------



## smokybear (Mar 1, 2008)

Lol...Thats pretty funny. He must be stoned. I need some of what he's smoking....Got any you wanna get rid of?


----------



## thc is good for me (Mar 1, 2008)

I dont get this either? so i just turn the light on then i chop the buds then i smoke the buds. I will have to remember that THANKS.


----------



## thestandard (Mar 1, 2008)

I'm a doctor, and this ad worked for ME.
(not really a doctor)


----------



## jjsunderground (Mar 2, 2008)

:d​


----------



## godtea (Mar 5, 2008)

Yeah Kushman what is your native tongue ?


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Mar 6, 2008)

I think we should get this made into a sticky


----------



## clambake (Mar 6, 2008)

I second that motion.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Mar 6, 2008)

I've been doing it all wrong all along!... oh, man!!!:holysheep: 

Thanx, man!!!  sure am glad you showed up!:ignore: :hubba:  

thanx again, buddy... I'll be sure to see what I can do to get this put up as a sticky  :fid:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 6, 2008)

*Ok first let me start by saying kushman was only trying to be helpful. I can't believe some of your replies. You guys are brutal. For the most part a reply of i don't think that will work or do you have any proof to back up what your saying what have been good. I'm not digging some of the stuff that's been going on here lately and it's gonna stop real fast or some people are gonna be hitting the doors not to return. THIS IS A WARNING AND I'M ON A MISSION!  *


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Mar 6, 2008)

I apologize for my comment.  I didn't think much of it as it was Kushman's one and only post and it was over a month ago, and that day was his last activity.  I truly thought it was a gag.  But no matter, again I apologize, it may not have been.


----------



## Hick (Mar 7, 2008)

hey pez.. it's been discussed in the mods panel. We seem to be seeing more personal attacks than usual, lately. We're simply attempting to quell it, in a peacfull manner..


----------



## Disco94 (Mar 11, 2008)

^^^ Agreed!

It seems the forum is becoming more of a whiskey-drinkers forum!  Let's all just chill, smoke a bowl or whatever is in front of you, and help each other out.


----------



## Canna Man (Mar 13, 2008)

i heard if you inject the stem of the plant with bleach it will shoot up like a bean stock!!!


----------



## Hick (Mar 13, 2008)

I heard (herd) sheep..


----------



## godtea (Mar 13, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> I heard (herd) sheep..


BAAAA  Hum Bud


----------



## Smelly Jelly (Mar 20, 2008)

i just throw the seeds out my back window and after years of doing this whenever i start running low i go out back pick me some nice buds and start the proccess of making it smokable




             lol jj but that would be cool


----------



## choking_victim (Apr 4, 2008)

that guy definatly stayed at a holiday inn express last night.


----------



## SativaWeed (Apr 11, 2008)

..everyone just relax and try these brownies...:joint:


----------

